

We’re Asking President Barack Obama to Create a National Entrepreneurs’ Day - jaybol
http://grasshopper.com/blog/founders/2010/05/11/national-entrepreneurs-day/

======
JessB
as an entrepreneur, i support this petition and would like to know where i can
get my entrepreneur bailout forms.

